# Beautiful & 'Baby' Blueberry Update



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yesterday, Beautiful was introduced to the rest of our feathered family in the aviary. And he really seems to be enjoying his new 'digs'.

It was a hoot to watch the guys when I brought Beautiful into the aviary.  
I don't think their eye couldn't have gotten any bigger.  

Beautiful has flown over to Malio & Sadie's place, down to the floor & back up to his place. So I know he can get around OK. He hasn't yet ventured over to meet Mikko, Pij'ette & Sam, but I wouldn't be surprised if I see him over there one of these days. 

This afternoon I heard quite a commotion coming from the AZ room. I hurried in to see what was going on. It was just Beautiful flying to the floor. I must say, in comparison to the others, he sounds like the Concorde when he takes off. 

I also attempted to introduce Blueberry to the group. Unfortunately, it didn't go so well. I think he's just too little. 
So, for now, he's back in his 'traveling' home (& seems happy to be there). I let him free fly in the AZ room while I clean the aviary. 

Interestingly, he doesn't seem to want to fly around much & when he does take off he _hovers_ more than he flies. Perhaps that's something rollers do, I don't know.

Thanks again for your help, Shi. I definitely needed the extra hands.  

Cindy


Here's a picture of Beautiful in his new home. 
He thinks he's quite the 'smarty' feathers.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a great picture.
Beautiful looks happy and content.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> What a great picture.
> 
> Beautiful looks happy and content.


Thanks Charis. 

Yep, I think he's a pretty happy pij.  

Here's a picture from this morning of Blueberry on top of this aviary, just checking things out. He's so adorable.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Rollers are kinda' funny when flying in the loft. They sure can be difficult to catch. I've got a book entitled BEATING WINGS by William A. Loveless that starts off with a boy bringing a Birmingham Roller home and it getting loose in the living room--the entire family tries to catch it (dead or alive) and never does until after fifteen minutes of mayhem, "******" finally stops to rest. They fall in love with the bird and the rest is history.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great to see Beautiful (so regal looking) and Blueberry (so cute!) relaxing in their new digs!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Helping Cindy "rearrange" her aviary in hopes that BOTH Beauty and Blueberry would be able to join the group, was very interesting.

All went well, UNTIL Blueberry came in. Apparently Malio thought he was quite the intruder and wouldn't leave him alone. Back outside in his own digs, Blueberry was fine. 

I know Cindy will continue to let him out to get his exercise. I can just see him looking at Malio and saying, "Na na na, I'm out and you're not! That's what you get, you bully!"  Of course, Malio is quite happy where he is, so all is well... 

Beautiful looks so BIG! He is the size of BOTH Malio and Mikko!  NO ONE messes with the HUGE ONE! He is such a cutie! Reminds me of the Godzilla movies WITHOUT all the panic! ROFL

Updates are gonna be fun!

I even had a chance to feed some lovely ducks...but that's another story. Hope Cindy has some pictures to post in another section... 

Thanks, Cindy...I had a great visit! 

Hugs and Scritches to ALL
Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Cindy...you decorated the aviary for Christmas! Very cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like all is well with your new birds, and Beautiful is settling in nicely and just in time for Christmas. I am sure Blueberry will find a place too. I bet they love their decorations too!

Thanks for sharing, and please keep us updated on their adventures with Mikko the Magnificant and the gang.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> Oh Cindy...you decorated the aviary for Christmas! Very cute.


Thanks Charis.
I've just decorated the entrance a little. Put the garland around the door & hung 'their' pine cone wreath *on* the door. Haven't done a thing with the inside yet. 
I decorated the outside of Little Dove's home just a bit as well.  




Trees Gray said:


> Looks like all is well with your new birds, and Beautiful is settling in nicely and just in time for Christmas. I am sure Blueberry will find a place too. I bet they love their decorations too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and please keep us updated on their adventures with Mikko the Magnificant and the gang.


They're doing great, Treesa. And yes, such a festive time of year.  

Mikko, Pij'ette & Sam don't seem bothered by Beautiful's presence. However Malio is quite intrigued.  

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Love the decoration Cindy. Yep, a new bird in the loft is always a cause for big eyes and lots of consternation until all questions are satisfied. The times I have introduced a new one in, you can hear a pin drop. All the birds freeze in whatever they are doing and stare. I use the incremental approach. Allow the new bird in, give about a half an hour continuously monitored, then let the new bird return to where it feels safe and let the tension level drop in the loft. About two or three days of this, extending the time in the loft for the new bird each time usually does it. I know I'm over the hump when the new guy goes in the loft and no one stops what they are doing much more than a glance.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool approach, Margaret - I may adopt it! Thanks!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

That seems like a great strategy! Those pigeons are so cute, the obviously proud Beautiful and the adorable "Baby" Blueberry. I am sure Blueberry will be "one of the gang" in no time!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful sure is the perfect name!! And what a great picture too. Wonder if Blueberry actually prefers having a place to himself  LOL... he sure looks happy in the picture. I like the sound of Margaret's approach. Glad to hear that both are doing so well - of course, look forward to more updates too


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update! Been wondering about those 2...

My fantails make a big commotion when they fly as well. They remind me of those big fat bumblebees with little wings - takes a lot of heft to get them off the ground, lol! (my husband jokingly calls them the featherdusters)

I must say I really like Marrgaret's approach for integration! I will definitely try that when my Petey is ready for flock life. Keep us posted on Blueberry's progress with acceptance. I'm sure they'll eventually work things out.

Also - love your Holiday decorations on the aviary!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sure Cindy will be along to comment on Blueberry IN the aviary. 

Personally, don't know if it will work and Blueberry may, actually, have the best of all! A WHOLE room to fly in!

When Cindy put him in...no one froze at all. Mikko's side watched because Blueberry was on the other side with Beauty, Malio and Sadie. Malio was the aggressive one. Blueberry was willing to be friends or at least "neutral," but Malio said, "OUT!" red bird...you're not even white like the rest of us!" Malio wasn't about to be friends, sooooo. 

Now, when Cindy put Beauty in first, she had a place in the corner all ready for him. Malio and Sadie had their spot(s). Malio just looked and probably thought, "GOOD LORD, WHAT is THAT? Mmmm, maybe just watch "IT" for awhile!" 

Blueberry acts much more like Malio and the gang, which may have been what triggered Malio. Beauty just sat quietly in his space and didn't do anything. When he did fly, he reminded me of a bomber among jets!   

Sure was an education watching them!

Margaret's idea, I agree, is a good one! However, in Blueberry's case (imo), he has the life of riley and a GREAT situation OUT of the aviary!   

Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That little Blueberry is such a sweet bird and just a handful and no more. Is he still real vocal, Cindy?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, beautiful pictures of Beautiful and Blueberry and your Christmas decorations. I hope you'll share a picture of how you've changed the AZ room. Would love to see. I know it looks terrific.

We have a king named Crystal whose feathers were drastically cut. Just this week she was able to fly up to a perch after several months and looks so pleased with herself. We weighed her earlier this week (560+ grams) and she got loose from Lewis. She too sounded like a B-52 bomber taking off but she was able to fly at ceiling level. Whoohoo!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful is really beautiful, Cindy!
I hope that Blueberry will be accepted into the flock soon...I feel bad for him...he's soooo cute! It would be nice for him to have some friends also!
Hopefully, Margaret's strategy will work! We'll be keeping our feathers crossed awaiting good news! Love the pics! Thanks for sharing!

Maggie, so glad that your Crystal is now able to fly well now...Bless you for helping her! 560gms. is quite a weight! Any pics of that big sweetie?

Blessings to all!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great picture of Beautiful, looks at home and comfortable. May be the new guy in charge. 

Blueberry looks like a sweetie and is going to be getting some special attention, I think.

It's been rainy on the weekend I can't seem to get the Christmas decorations out of the shed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Margarret said:


> * *Love the decoration Cindy*.
> 
> ** *Yep, a new bird in the loft is always a cause for big eyes and lots of consternation until all questions are satisfied*.
> *I use the incremental approach. Allow the new bird in, give about a half an hour continuously monitored*, then let the new bird return to where it feels safe and let the tension level drop in the loft. About two or three days of this, extending the time in the loft for the new bird each time usually does it. I know I'm over the hump when the new guy goes in the loft and no one stops what they are doing much more than a glance.
> ...


* Thanks Margaret. 

** I can see where your approach would work. However in Blueberry's case, he's so much smaller than the rest & not even a year old. After observing how Malio was reacting, I just couldn't allow him to be subjected to that, for any length of time. NOW, with Beautiful, that's an entirely different story. 

I am still contemplating putting Blueberry in with Little Dove. 
When all's said & done, I want him to have a place where he can fly some whenever he wants to. 



mr squeaks said:


> I'm sure Cindy will be along to comment on Blueberry IN the aviary.
> 
> * *Now, when Cindy put Beauty in first, she had a place in the corner all ready for him*.
> 
> ...


* Blueberry also had a place set up for him. I didn't just put him in the aviary with no where to go. 

I moved Rae Charles from the north side of the aviary (which was below Mikko, Pij'ette & Sam) to the south side, where he would be adjacent to Beautiful. The reason being, the two spend much of the day talking to each other. Beautiful is able to fly down to the long platform & visit with Rae Charles. 

I moved the empty cage that *was* on the south side over to where Rae Charles home was. This was supposed to be Blueberry's new home & that's where he was placed (with the door open) when I brought him into the aviary. 

** Actually, a couple minutes after I put Beautiful in the aviary, both Malio & Sadie flew over to have a look at him, 'up close & personal'. They only stayed for a second though.  

***  Actually, *I* haven't even seen him fly. I've only heard him.  




Charis said:


> That little Blueberry is such a sweet bird and just a handful and no more. *Is he still real vocal*, Cindy?


He's not real vocal. Still has his 'croaky' voice. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, beautiful pictures of Beautiful and Blueberry and your Christmas decorations.
> *I hope you'll share a picture of how you've changed the AZ room.* Would love to see. I know it looks terrific.
> 
> We have a king named Crystal whose feathers were drastically cut. Just this week she was able to fly up to a perch after several months and looks so pleased with herself. We weighed her earlier this week (560+ grams) and she got loose from Lewis. She too sounded like a B-52 bomber taking off but she was able to fly at ceiling level. Whoohoo!


I haven't really changed the AZ room, just the aviary. Here's a picture of the new arrangement. 

Cindy


This is the new set up. Beautiful is actuall at Malio & Sadie's place (over Rae Charles) & vise versa.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Great picture of Beautiful, looks at home and comfortable. May be the new guy in charge.
> 
> * *Blueberry looks like a sweetie* and is going to be getting some special attention, I think.
> 
> ** *It's been rainy on the weekend I can't seem to get the Christmas decorations out of the shed*.


* He is. And his face is to die for.  

** If I had known that you weren't able to get your decorations up, I would have 'invited' you over to help with the aviary renovation.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Blueberry's update*

Well, yesterday, I decided to go for it & 'introduce' Blueberry to Little Dove. 

They got along quite well.  
Last evening, they settled down nicely (as far from each other as possible  ). 

This morning they were waiting patiently for breakfast (again, as far from each other as possible). 

Time will tell, but I think this situation is doable. 
Although Blueberry doesn't have as much room as he would if he was 'performing' as a roller, but he's safe.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy, that's great. I hope the two of them warm up to each other.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> Cindy, that's great.
> *I hope the two of them warm up to each other*.


I hope so.  
The fact they are _tolerating_ each other is a step in the right direction.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that Blueberry and Little (? That's the biggest "little" dove I've ever seen!  ) Dove are "tolerating" each other...

My question: does Blueberry still get to fly in the AZ Room..I hope???? 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Glad to hear that Blueberry and Little Dove are "tolerating" each other*...
> 
> My question: *does Blueberry still get to fly in the AZ Room*..I hope????
> 
> ...


Yep! They're doing good.  

Not now that he's in with Little Dove.
Since he can't be left out until 'he' decides to go back in, it's more stressfull on him trying to get him back in than just to let him get his exercise within his new home. 

Cindy


----------

